# Show me your piercings!



## thatgirl08 (Oct 31, 2008)

I want to see your piercings! I saw an old thread about body mods in general but most of it was about tattoos. Show me your piercing pictures!

I'll go first - 

I know I've posted this picture before, but whatever, it shows my face piercings pretty well.





Nose & monroe. 





Right ear - 3 lobe piercings & outer conch. 





Left ear - 3 lobe piercings & tragus. 

Your turn!


----------



## ItsLikeRachel (Nov 3, 2008)

This is from a couple of years ago. Ive since taken out my lip ring for work...I basically kept forgetting to put it back in after work, now there's just a little hole where it used to be.


----------



## jamilla (Nov 11, 2008)

ItsLikeRachel said:


> This is from a couple of years ago. Ive since taken out my lip ring for work...I basically kept forgetting to put it back in after work, now there's just a little hole where it used to be.



Wow cool  I wish i have your guts too


----------



## ItsLikeRachel (Nov 11, 2008)

jamilla said:


> Wow cool  I wish i have your guts too



My guts?


----------



## Shosh (Nov 11, 2008)

ItsLikeRachel said:


> My guts?



Having your "Guts" is another way of saying that she wishes she was as brave as you are. Guts or intestinal fortitude= bravery etc.


----------



## Jasminium (Nov 11, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I want to see your piercings! I saw an old thread about body mods in general but most of it was about tattoos. Show me your piercing pictures!
> 
> I'll go first -
> 
> ...



I love your Monroe. That's one I've always wanted to get, but I'm not quite sure I have the face to pull it off.


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 12, 2008)

Got lots in ears too, but they can't be seen with my hair... 

Also had bridge (top of nose) but had to remove it as it was growing out  lol


----------



## Shosh (Nov 12, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> Got lots in ears too, but they can't be seen with my hair...
> 
> Also had bridge (top of nose) but had to remove it as it was growing out  lol



Kinky Kitten wins! She has the most piercings.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 15, 2008)

Jasminium said:


> I love your Monroe. That's one I've always wanted to get, but I'm not quite sure I have the face to pull it off.



Thank you! :]



kinkykitten said:


> Also had bridge (top of nose) but had to remove it as it was growing out  lol



I normally don't like bridge piercings at all but yours looks great on you! Too bad it rejected. :/


----------



## squidge dumpling (Nov 15, 2008)

ive only got my ears done but have always wanted my eyebrow pierced though. 

View attachment ear.JPG


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 15, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Thank you! :
> 
> 
> 
> I normally don't like bridge piercings at all but yours looks great on you! Too bad it rejected. :/



Thanks! 

Yeah had it about 4 months.. might have lasted bit longer but figured i'd remove it so it didn't scar too much


----------



## Rowan (Nov 15, 2008)

Kinky...you're such a cutie 

now a question for those of you with your lips done...didnt having it pierced hurt like a motherf**?


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 15, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Kinky...you're such a cutie
> 
> now a question for those of you with your lips done...didnt having it pierced hurt like a motherf**?



:blush::blush: Awww! Thank you :happy:

Nope, personally I don't think it hurt at all  

I had the bottom middle one first, then the other two at the same time.. was kinda funny cos they both swollen a little and I sported Angelina Jolie lips for a few days :bounce:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 15, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah had it about 4 months.. might have lasted bit longer but figured i'd remove it so it didn't scar too much



Yeah, I don't blame you. 



Rowan said:


> Kinky...you're such a cutie
> 
> now a question for those of you with your lips done...didnt having it pierced hurt like a motherf**?



I don't technically have my lip pierced, but it's in that vicinity so I'll answer this anyway. I didn't think getting my monroe pierced was very painful. Personally, my outer conch on my right ear was the absolute worse, but that was because it was pierced as a 14g rather than a 16g or 18g like most piercings. My monroe was actually one of my less painful piercings though.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 16, 2008)

*but for obvious reasons, I can't show them.
It didn't hurt that much IMHO.....
didn't take too long to heal either..
and I LOVE EM!*


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 16, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *but for obvious reasons, I can't show them.
> It didn't hurt that much IMHO.....
> didn't take too long to heal either..
> and I LOVE EM!*



I'm considering getting my nipples pierced but I'm a little nervous about it. The people I know that have had it done say it's pretty painful. I know someone who actually passed out after he got his done. I'm not sure if I wanna go through that! Haha. But maybe I'll get brave and do it.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 16, 2008)

I thought I'd go in for one little piercing this weekend and I think I got a little carried away...I'm happy to report that none of them hurt, however...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 16, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm considering getting my nipples pierced but I'm a little nervous about it. The people I know that have had it done say it's pretty painful. I know someone who actually passed out after he got his done. I'm not sure if I wanna go through that! Haha. But maybe I'll get brave and do it.



*IT HURT for a nanosecond and was over..and I feel like it heightens sensitivity....just my experience, everyone feels pain / pleasure differently

had my belly button done like 10 yrs ago ..now that was constant pain, it never healed..pants were much higher back then, so constantly rubbed, and then had to take it out for a surgery and that was the end of that*


----------



## intraultra (Nov 16, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm considering getting my nipples pierced but I'm a little nervous about it. The people I know that have had it done say it's pretty painful. I know someone who actually passed out after he got his done. I'm not sure if I wanna go through that! Haha. But maybe I'll get brave and do it.



I think your friend is just a serious baby!  They hurt, sure, and were sore afterward and all that...but overall it could have been worse. I got one done and then decided I wanted the other one as well. I let my friend (who was thinking of getting hers pierced) come in and watch with the second one just to show her it wasn't that bad. I've had them for nearly 4 years now and no problems.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 16, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IT HURT for a nanosecond and was over..and I feel like it heightens sensitivity....just my experience, everyone feels pain / pleasure differently *





intraultra said:


> I think your friend is just a serious baby!  They hurt, sure, and were sore afterward and all that...but overall it could have been worse. I got one done and then decided I wanted the other one as well. I let my friend (who was thinking of getting hers pierced) come in and watch with the second one just to show her it wasn't that bad. I've had them for nearly 4 years now and no problems.



Most of the people I know that have them done are guys.. and from what I can tell, it seems to be more painful for men than women. Is there any truth to this or just a coincidence? Anyone know?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 17, 2008)

I currently have a nose ring, which I've had for who knows how many years, at least five. They are no longer trendy, but I'm stuck in my ways. I usually forget I have it and that it's a bit deal to some people. I also have 3 holes in each ear.

I found a few pictures of my labret piercing, that I lost when I had to take out my jewelry for a surgery in 2003.

Before that, I had my lip pierced on the side, and squarely in the middle (at different times). I've got three little scars to prove this. I REALLY wish I could find some photos. I know my friends have some.

I need to look relatively "professional" at this point in my life (ha ha with a nose ring), but I really covet that labret. 

View attachment 1625.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 17, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Most of the people I know that have them done are guys.. and from what I can tell, it seems to be more painful for men than women. Is there any truth to this or just a coincidence? Anyone know?



*I have heard that alot too...but I think men are just bigger babies and women are built to with stand more pain.......*


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 17, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I have heard that alot too...but I think men are just bigger babies and women are built to with stand more pain.......*



Hahaa I agree! 

Women are built to stand the pain of childbirth ... of course we have a higher pain threshold  ...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 17, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I currently have a nose ring, which I've had for who knows how many years, at least five. They are no longer trendy, but I'm stuck in my ways. I usually forget I have it and that it's a bit deal to some people. I also have 3 holes in each ear.
> 
> I found a few pictures of my labret piercing, that I lost when I had to take out my jewelry for a surgery in 2003.
> 
> ...



Ahh, you're super cute! I love the nose ring. And I know how you feel.. I've had mine pierced for over 4 years and I forget I even have it now. 



HDANGEL15 said:


> *I have heard that alot too...but I think men are just bigger babies and women are built to with stand more pain.......*





kinkykitten said:


> Hahaa I agree!
> 
> Women are built to stand the pain of childbirth ... of course we have a higher pain threshold  ...



Haha, you guys are probably right. :]


----------



## george83 (Nov 18, 2008)

Well in total I have had a total of 3 piercings, only have one left at the mo though cos of smelly work .

First the 2 I have retired cos of work...












I miss my lip piercings so so much 

Now the only one I have left...


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 19, 2008)

george83 said:


> Well in total I have had a total of 3 piercings, only have one left at the mo though cos of smelly work .
> 
> First the 2 I have retired cos of work...
> 
> ...



I love your belly bar :]

Damn work and their rules... when i was working for Sainsburys they used to have a go at me for my labret and too many ear piercings. God knows what they would say now... they would have a field day!!!  haha

Sweet lip rings


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ay, I agree about work & their rules. I had to wait until I quit my job at Tim Hortons to get my monroe done and I had to keep just a stud in my nose. Anddd they made me take out all my earrings while working. It was terrible. I'm officially looking for another job that doesn't mind me having holes in my face. :]


----------



## george83 (Nov 19, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> I love your belly bar :]
> 
> Damn work and their rules... when i was working for Sainsburys they used to have a go at me for my labret and too many ear piercings. God knows what they would say now... they would have a field day!!!  haha
> 
> Sweet lip rings





thatgirl08 said:


> Ay, I agree about work & their rules. I had to wait until I quit my job at Tim Hortons to get my monroe done and I had to keep just a stud in my nose. Anddd they made me take out all my earrings while working. It was terrible. I'm officially looking for another job that doesn't mind me having holes in my face. :]



I know damn rules .

There must be a way I can get my lip repierced as I feel naked without it!

I work a 24/7 shift patterern so I'm off for a block of 10 days a month surely if i can get my lip pierced again during then and keep the ring/bar in the whole time and put a retainer in when I go back to work.

Leaving my job is not an option as it pays to well lol.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 19, 2008)

george83 said:


> I know damn rules .
> 
> There must be a way I can get my lip repierced as I feel naked without it!
> 
> ...



Yeah, I considered doing the retainer thing as well.


----------



## george83 (Nov 19, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah, I considered doing the retainer thing as well.



But the question is, is 10 days enough for it to heal to put a retainer in it?

Spose thats a question for the piercing dude really.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 19, 2008)

george83 said:


> But the question is, is 10 days enough for it to heal to put a retainer in it?
> 
> Spose thats a question for the piercing dude really.



No, it's not. You shouldn't change it for like two months probably. But.. I mean, it's possible. I don't always follow the guidelines like I should and I've had pretty good luck. If you're careful about cleaning it still and everything, you'll probably be fine.


----------



## george83 (Nov 19, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> No, it's not. You shouldn't change it for like two months probably. But.. I mean, it's possible. I don't always follow the guidelines like I should and I've had pretty good luck. If you're careful about cleaning it still and everything, you'll probably be fine.



If my memory is correct I think it took about 1 or 2 months for mine to heal all those years back. 

I really need it repierced though or I think I'll go mad lol.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 19, 2008)

george83 said:


> If my memory is correct I think it took about 1 or 2 months for mine to heal all those years back.
> 
> I really need it repierced though or I think I'll go mad lol.



Can you get it pierced and have them put the retainer in instead of a metal labret? I don't know if that's possible.. I've never asked. But if it is, you could have it, let it heal for a month or two and then start switching it out all the time. Just a suggestion.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 19, 2008)

You guys are making me nuts. I was totally fine until this thread and thinking about my lip piercings, and then George is thinking about his and mediaboy just posted a piercing photo and then Banshee just told me she's going to get a Monroe and the whole thing makes me nuts! WANT WANT WANT

Do you guys like/hate septums? I'm feeling that cause it can get tucked up, but still bemoaning the labret. OH LABRET.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 19, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> You guys are making me nuts. I was totally fine until this thread and thinking about my lip piercings, and then George is thinking about his and mediaboy just posted a piercing photo and then Banshee just told me she's going to get a Monroe and the whole thing makes me nuts! WANT WANT WANT
> 
> Do you guys like/hate septums? I'm feeling that cause it can get tucked up, but still bemoaning the labret. OH LABRET.



I know how you feel. I get piercing fever everyonce in awhile. Tongue and nipples are next on the agenda for me I think. 

99% of the time, I don't like septums. I think you have to have a certain face for them. I honestly think it'd look good on you though! Maybe I'm just biased but I happen to think fat girls look the best with them. :] Plus like you said, it's easy to hide! I say go for it. :]


----------



## intraultra (Nov 19, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> You guys are making me nuts. I was totally fine until this thread and thinking about my lip piercings, and then George is thinking about his and mediaboy just posted a piercing photo and then Banshee just told me she's going to get a Monroe and the whole thing makes me nuts! WANT WANT WANT
> 
> Do you guys like/hate septums? I'm feeling that cause it can get tucked up, but still bemoaning the labret. OH LABRET.



I used to get the itch for piercing every once in a while, so I know what you mean! Though, I think I'm set for now. I have my septum done and keep it flipped up 99% of the time. Sometimes I wonder why I still have it, but I like knowing it's there for some reason. I just keep a staple retainer in it, perhaps I should go buy a proper piece of jewelry for it...


----------



## mediaboy (Nov 19, 2008)

moments after


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 20, 2008)

mediaboy, you rock it!

Well, intraultra, that makes sense to me as I think I like doing it for the experience as much if not more than the final result. I don't like the way more piercings would necessarily look on me, particularly in my work, but I covet the experience. I hate pain, but something about that zen moment before it's done is really great. Having a septum piercing that's hid would be ideal for that reason. Turned down for times when its appropriate, like a punk rock club, lol.

I would love to get the nips done, but can you do it if you have big'uns? I mean, my boobs...move...sway...you know? Seems like it would be hard and painful during the long healing. My center lip piercing never healed right, so I'm more cautious now about rejection.


----------



## intraultra (Nov 20, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> mediaboy, you rock it!
> 
> Well, intraultra, that makes sense to me as I think I like doing it for the experience as much if not more than the final result. I don't like the way more piercings would necessarily look on me, particularly in my work, but I covet the experience. I hate pain, but something about that zen moment before it's done is really great. Having a septum piercing that's hid would be ideal for that reason. Turned down for times when its appropriate, like a punk rock club, lol.
> 
> I would love to get the nips done, but can you do it if you have big'uns? I mean, my boobs...move...sway...you know? Seems like it would be hard and painful during the long healing. My center lip piercing never healed right, so I'm more cautious now about rejection.



Haha I'm actually totally nervous before I get a piercing, it's the moment right after it's done that I love! And it's just nice to have something new to show off.

I can't really answer your question about the nipple piercings because my boobs really aren't all that big! I know I've seen some large-chested ladies with them done. I don't imagine it'd be a problem, though again, I can't really say.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 20, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I would love to get the nips done, but can you do it if you have big'uns? I mean, my boobs...move...sway...you know? Seems like it would be hard and painful during the long healing. My center lip piercing never healed right, so I'm more cautious now about rejection.



I would think you'd have to be pretty careful because the more friction that's on them, the more likely you are to have problems. I'm sure you could still get them done.. you'd just have to be super careful so it doesn't snag on anything. 



intraultra said:


> Haha I'm actually totally nervous before I get a piercing, it's the moment right after it's done that I love! And it's just nice to have something new to show off.



Yeah, that's how I am too. I'm always like shaking and like trying to get myself excited for it. I usually get a moment where I'm like NO I'M NOT GOING TO DO IT, but I always change my mind, hahah.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 27, 2009)

I am thinking of getting a vertical clitoral hood piercing. Anybody got one? Was it painful to get done? Does it enhance stimulation?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 27, 2009)

Mine wasn't painful and stimulation was enhanced for me. 



Shosh said:


> I am thinking of getting a vertical clitoral hood piercing. Anybody got one? Was it painful to get done? Does it enhance stimulation?


----------



## AlethaBBW (Nov 27, 2009)

Shosh said:


> I am thinking of getting a vertical clitoral hood piercing. Anybody got one? Was it painful to get done? Does it enhance stimulation?



Shosh, you're going wild!! Wild, I tell you!

I kind of want one of these too, but being extremely diabetic, I know my doctor would never sign off on it.


----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 27, 2009)

ItsLikeRachel said:


> This is from a couple of years ago. Ive since taken out my lip ring for work...I basically kept forgetting to put it back in after work, now there's just a little hole where it used to be.



I have this piercing too!!!!!!! And work is also a problem for me.... I hate being told what to do... Unless you're some executive type, of course piercings shouldn't be a problem... Just tell your employer that they don't pay you enough to have the right to dictate your style!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 27, 2009)

Shosh said:


> I am thinking of getting a vertical clitoral hood piercing. Anybody got one? Was it painful to get done? Does it enhance stimulation?



I can take a lot of things and do not get squeamish or nauseaus from them but just thinking about this makes me get light headed and queezy. My friend was going to get one of these and wanted me to come with her and I could almost picture myself fainting right there. Just the thought of something sharp near my lady business freaks me out!


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 27, 2009)

Shosh said:


> I am thinking of getting a vertical clitoral hood piercing. Anybody got one? Was it painful to get done? Does it enhance stimulation?



I have wanted a VCH for about the last 5 years. I nearly had it done a few weeks ago but chickened out and WISH i had gone through with itbecause now i am seeing someone and dont want 3 weeks without sexy time while it heals! Lol. So should have had it done sometime during the past couple of months. :doh:


----------



## supersoup (Nov 27, 2009)

i had the horizontal hood piercing for years, and i love love loved it. so, thumbs up from my perspective, ha.


----------



## Cors (Nov 27, 2009)

My ex had one. She said the piercing itself actually hurt less than her nipples and septum, even though there was a lot of blood and she recovered in no time. If you are considering one, read the experiences on BME first. 

Be very, very careful if your boy has a lip or tongue piercing though! My lip barbell got caught in her VCH once - wasn't pretty!


----------



## LunaLove (Nov 27, 2009)

both sides of my nose (which _i've_ had to re-pierce twice, damn you catholic school!) & labret. 

i also have my ears lobes stretched, they used to be at 00 but lost the hardware and shrunk down to a 2. 

the top part of my ear cartilage was also stretched but i swapped if for a normal sized ring, 
since after about 8 years it randomly still hurts for weeks at a time. 












OH, and if anyone is wondering the labret was the least painful and my ears hurt like fuck.


----------



## LunaLove (Nov 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> monroe.




love a monroe on a girl who can pull one off, you do it _quite_ well. 

monroe's usually remind me of this one time i tagged along with my friend when she got one for herself. 
apparently the piercer didn't use a long enough bar and her face swelled up so bad and literally swallowed 
the piercing whole. we pretended she was a zombie for about a day before heading to the hospital.



thatgirl08 said:


> Can you get it pierced and have them put the retainer in instead of a metal labret? I don't know if that's possible.. I've never asked.



no, you can't get a retainer put in for 6 months - a year or when it is *fully* healed. 

i had to attended a catholic high school which forbid any kind of visible piercing. i got my nose pierced for the first time when i was 15 and i immediately swapped it for retainer. let me tell you, it got infected pretty quickly. my piercer told me that the skin can only heal properly around surgical stainless steal. it also needs extra time to finish healing because it repairs from the inside out, if you try to rip it out before then you could trap the infection inside.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 28, 2009)

Cors said:


> My ex had one. She said the piercing itself actually hurt less than her nipples and septum, even though there was a lot of blood and she recovered in no time. If you are considering one, read the experiences on BME first.
> 
> Be very, very careful if your boy has a lip or tongue piercing though! My lip barbell got caught in her VCH once - wasn't pretty!



oh, good details to include!!

my regular ear piercings hurt the worst out of anything i've had done, no lie. like, the at the mall ear piercings. i had mine stretched to 0's at one point, and that didn't even hurt, because i did it really slow with electrical tape on the plugs. mine shrunk down to normal over two days when i had to take them out to have surgery. SAD! let's see...i've had my eyebrow, tongue, nose, lip, ears, horizontal hood, and i attempted nipple piercing...couldn't go through with it, it weirded me out too much. the only thing that has hurt with any of my piercings is actually the clamp they use over the area they are piercing through. the actual piercings didn't hurt at all, and soaking the area in warm sea salt water kept me infection and pain free afterwards.


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm in pain reading all this. I had my ears pierced yrs ago maybe 1989 or so and then some yrs ago got a 2nd pierce in each ear. All that was painful enough. Plus wayout pierces I'm too old for them & would look silly with them. They suit you guys tho...


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have two in the right ear and three in the left ear - the helix (top of ear) hurt so much and took ages to heal. I contemplated taking it out a few times as it hurt so bad... But really love it so it is still there...:happy:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Dec 1, 2009)

Surprised I haven't posted in here! I've had my lip and nose done in the last 8ish months....I'm now considering the nips.... we shall see!


annnddd.....I can't find a picture that shows my nose piercing.... 

View attachment 5855_108022872047_507902047_2106880_4639485_n.jpg


----------

